# Saying Goodbye



## Rayna' (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## TeamVegas (Feb 26, 2007)

Very touching!!!!  Great photos.  I had family in Afghanistan and it is a horrible feeling.

Way to catch the moment.


----------



## GoM (Feb 27, 2007)

Amazing photos of a sorrowful experience. Hope all goes well.


----------



## neea (Mar 6, 2007)

You did an awesome job at capturing the raw emotion.


----------



## Rayna' (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks!  It was heart breaking watching them go through this.  We didn't want him to leave!!!


----------



## JonnyVPA (Mar 12, 2007)

flawless capture's.... you should really try to make some sort of article about this... i've never really seen any of this style stuff out on the market.... 

whos how much wrong america is doing


----------



## Rayna' (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Mar 12, 2007)

Very touching. Brought back a lot of memories for me. While many families think about bringing their camera with them to a departure, they get so wrapped up in saying goodbye that they forget to take even one picture. This is a wonderful thing you're doing. I got two similar pictures myself and treasure them. I know this couple is going to treasure yours.


----------



## Rayna' (Mar 12, 2007)

Each time he comes & go I try to capture every emotion for my cousin & her fiance'.  She tells me not to hold back & photograph everything!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 12, 2007)

These are special captures indeed.  I can't imagine one could see these shots without feeling a lot of emotion.  And I love when a photograph can make me 'feel' something like that. The lighting in the fifth one is particularly neat.. the way the light is focused on the couple and their surroundings are 'dark', it's as if the rest of the world doesn't exist to them. Which at that particular moment, it probably doesn't.


----------



## Rayna' (Mar 13, 2007)

thank you Anty!  That what I was trying to go for.  I wasn't concern with getting the perfect shot technically.  I just wanted to capture the moment & emotions.  
If anyone is interested in viewing their slideshow here is a link.

http://www.raynaphotography.com/joann's%20slideshow%20page.htm


----------



## drgibson (Mar 13, 2007)

Very touching indeed, it makes you want to here the story behind them. You captured the emotion of the moment well.

Red Oak? DeSoto here. Hey neighbor.


----------



## Rayna' (Mar 13, 2007)

drgibson said:


> Very touching indeed, it makes you want to here the story behind them. You captured the emotion of the moment well.
> 
> Red Oak? DeSoto here. Hey neighbor.


 
Hi!  Yep good old Red Oak!  Are you going to the DPPA meeting tonight?


----------



## drgibson (Mar 13, 2007)

No I will be otherwise tied up with some other commitments.


----------



## daveyboy (Mar 18, 2007)

that shot where they in the light in the departure lounge is amazing. Great shot.


----------



## Rayna' (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks!


----------

